# help on showing



## kita (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi, id like a little advise if anyone can help me. I already own 2 akitas and have just had a litter from our bitch . I've always wanted to show but never really new where to start and being as niether me or my other half drive at all it can prove quite difficult to get to most places, but dont some people have others show their dogs for them? If this is true i thought maybe this is the route for me (any advise or comments are appriciated ). We are thinking of keeping one of her pups you see a i'd like to show him as I think hes goin to be a cracking dog (but im biast im his grandma LOL ). Any help would be much appriciated. thanx all.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Kita
welcome to the forum....
Professional handlers do charge you for showing your dog - it is going to be a hard hobby to get into if neither of you drive - have you a relative that maybe would help out with driving? someone willing to drive and you pay the petrol/diesel ?


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

it might be an idea to join a local ring craft club ,where you can meet like minded ppl and also your dog will need training ,theres all sorts of showing from exemtions up to champ shows ,but you may be able to meet someone willing to share petrol expences with someone and give you a lift, it can be very expencive getting a proffesional handler ,but once you have a good bunch of mates on the circuit ,ppl can share the handling


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

you will definitely NEED ringcraft, an experienced exhibitor might get away withnot attending classes but certainly not a complete novice with a big powerful dog!.........Proffesional handlerswill only take on "good" stock.........not being derogatory but unless you get the dog out and seen at shows there's not much hope of getting a pro, to show him.Besides its 90 % of the joy and fun doing it yourself, anm d if you have to pay a handler you will either have to board the dog at the handlers home/kennels [ not cheap!] or get it to every show anyway some how............so if you have to go you might as well show yourself...........you'd be EXTREMELY lucky to find a handler on your door step so you still have the problems of the handler charging you to come to your home every week to take the dog for his/her one hour class [ not feasable if they live more than a few miles away!] or you doing without your dog for months at a time whilst on the curcuit with the handler................hard to integrate dogs back into the home every few months too especially if it has been kenneled outdoors!............fighting big dogs is not funny!....neither is a non housetrained adult [ or for that matter BIG puppy] poo'ing on the lounge carpet................i think you'd definitely do better to find someone you could just pay petrol costs too and having a go yourselves................with the money you'd save NOT having a handler you could learn to drive.............lol
Pauline


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Agree with the others you are better doing it yourself.

I am visually disabled so don''t drive and get to shows with other exhibitors and pay their petrol.

Does help if you have very sociable dogs.


----------



## VictoriaRose (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anyone know how to find out about ringcraft classes, ? we live in the Milton Keynes area, but willing to travel nearby.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

VictoriaRose said:


> Does anyone know how to find out about ringcraft classes, ? we live in the Milton Keynes area, but willing to travel nearby.


The Kennel Club can also provide you with a list of ring craft classes.


----------



## Buddy Blue (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,
Some really good advice above!! I urrently live in North Wales and wondered whether anyone knew of ringcraft classes near me... by 'near me" i mean anywhere in the north wales area! Ive had problems finding anyone. Preferably Anglesey.
Thanks!


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Anglesey Canine Society.Co.Uk - Home

these guys may be able to help you, based at LLANFAELOG VILLAGE HALL (NEAR RHOSNEIGR on a Thursday.


----------



## Buddy Blue (Feb 29, 2008)

Youre a star!! I live just around the corner, thank you.. good luck on your showing.. ill keep reading your updates.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

pkb1 said:


> you will definitely NEED ringcraft, an experienced exhibitor might get away withnot attending classes but certainly not a complete novice with a big powerful dog!.........Proffesional handlerswill only take on "good" stock.........not being derogatory but unless you get the dog out and seen at shows there's not much hope of getting a pro, to show him.Besides its 90 % of the joy and fun doing it yourself, anm d if you have to pay a handler you will either have to board the dog at the handlers home/kennels [ not cheap!] or get it to every show anyway some how............so if you have to go you might as well show yourself...........you'd be EXTREMELY lucky to find a handler on your door step so you still have the problems of the handler charging you to come to your home every week to take the dog for his/her one hour class [ not feasable if they live more than a few miles away!] or you doing without your dog for months at a time whilst on the curcuit with the handler................hard to integrate dogs back into the home every few months too especially if it has been kenneled outdoors!............fighting big dogs is not funny!....neither is a non housetrained adult [ or for that matter BIG puppy] poo'ing on the lounge carpet................i think you'd definitely do better to find someone you could just pay petrol costs too and having a go yourselves................with the money you'd save NOT having a handler you could learn to drive.............lol
> Pauline


a handler will also charge you quite a bit of money to show your dog for you.


----------



## pyrmaster (Mar 2, 2008)

It might also help to join the breed club they will know of others in your area with the same breed always helpful and could be useful to find out if your pup is show quality


----------



## pugmad369 (Oct 12, 2009)

VictoriaRose said:


> Does anyone know how to find out about ringcraft classes, ? we live in the Milton Keynes area, but willing to travel nearby.


Heyy I live in Milton Keynes and a pretty good ringcraft is held at the blakelands T/A centre every thursday from around 7pm. Very good and is also great fun


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

A lot of professional handlers will also assess your dog before taking the job on, they build their reputation in the ring by handling dogs that have a good chance of doing well, they wont take on a dog that they feel does not hit the mark so to speak, so I would advice you to initially handle your dogs yourself, go to ringcraft, and train the dogs, go to shows, and start some winning, then you are more likely to get a handler to work with you on this,

Mo


----------

